# white parmesan cheese sauce recipe please



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I had bought a jar of Ragu oven roasted garlic parmesan cheese sauce. Pulled it out tonight and tweaked it with a small tad of oregano, basil and pepper. It was delicious over shell noodle pasta along with a vension roast and horseradish.

the sauce is a little too pricey for us to stock up on so I was hoping that someone might have a good recipe.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I usually just sautee garlic then slowly add whole milk and heavy cream together and add parm cheese. Simmer it down until it gets thick. You could probably roast garlic and add it to the mix. Might not be as thick as the jarred stuff but it's good!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I saute minced garlic in butter, then add additional butter (usually 1 full stick of salted butter). Next I add heavy cream until it is thick but still yellowish, sprinkle in some garlic powder, black pepper, salt and just a touch of nutmeg. As it heats up I use a wire whisk to mix it up well (then I taste and add more seasoning if needed). Then I add fresh grated parmesan cheese. It need to be cooked on a medium / medium low heat and stirred continuously to keep it from burning. You want the cheese to melt and the sauce to thicken. The more cheese you add the thicker it will be. It's really more of an adjusted Alfredo sauce, but the family loves it. Especially when the Mrs. has the time to make home made pasta to go with it. We also usually fry chicken breasts in olive oil and rosemary to go with it.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

The way I make mine is start with a block of cream cheese and about a cup of butter add in milk until desired consistency, dump in a bag of Parmesan cheese, and a little white pepper. Whisk until heated thru and well combined. Not good for your waistline but oh so good


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sounds good,but I have to get the basics done first,then go on to the goodies.

I'll be back to this later,sounds good.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Gah....totally forgot about the butter! YES BUTTER!!!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Here I am asking about a cheese sauce and I have to lose 3 pounds. Oh, my thighs.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just use a good whole wheat pasta and then go for a nice long walk after your stomach settles.


----------

